# Thrilling Science Fiction Novel By Young Author for 99 Cents



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, my name is Dawson Vosburg and I am the 15-year-old author of a new novel, Double Life, now available on the Amazon Kindle for 99 cents.

Here's a description:
What if you could leap into your own overactive imagination? And what if you met your imaginary friends there? What if it was real? This all happens to an intelligent, imaginative boy named Josiah Jones, who finds a portal into his own world. Now, stuck inside, he has to fight the battle of his life inside his own head. This remarkable piece of storytelling is fast, fresh, and fun, and keeps you engaged in this boy's strange double life between the imagined and the real.

There are ten reviews on the paperback version (for some reason Amazon won't link the Kindle and print versions), including one four-star review from Amazon's #3 Classic Reviewer, Grady Harp. You can see that here.

So go ahead and pick up a copy for your Kindle, and thanks for supporting the next generation of young writers!

Dawson


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Dawson, I just bought your book, very impressive reviews, best of luck to you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome Dawson. Very impressive. Welcome to KindleBoards.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, both of you. I hope you enjoy my book!

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, my book is on some Sci Fi bestseller lists on the Kindle! Check it out!

At eighty cents, you have near nothing to lose.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BH4H3Q/

I've also seen some other novels that look good including:

Claws by Stacey Cochran http://www.amazon.com/CLAWS-ebook/dp/B0024NL6QS/
The Colorado Sequence by Stacey Cochran http://www.amazon.com/The-Colorado-Sequence-ebook/dp/B002AVVQGE/
The Chronicles of Soone by James Somers http://www.amazon.com/Chronicles-Soone-Heir-King/dp/B0019EVAHS/
A Lifetime of Vengeance by P.J. Grondin http://www.amazon.com/A-Lifetime-of-Vengeance/dp/B001C95SAU/
Serial by Jack Kilborn http://www.amazon.com/Serial/dp/B002AJ7X2C/

Thanks everyone! Enjoy and keep reading!

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bravo Dawson. I have purchased your books. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Bravo Dawson. I have purchased your books.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


 Thanks Edward! I hope you enjoy the book!

Remember that there are no marketing dollars behind this book, so tell your kindle-ing friends (wouldn't want to say they're kindling) and write a review when you're done.

Thanks again, and I appreciate every sale.

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dawson, I will. You're in the exact same marketing position as most of us. (No Marketing Dollars). And I'll make it a point to review it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Thanks. You have no idea how much that helps.

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Double Life is #11 in High Tech Science Fiction! Come on, keep it going up so it can be a #1 bestseller!

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you sure 14? 'cause this is way good. When I was fourteen, I wish I could be as engaging. (Of course, I believe you, but I am amazed). Why should I be. How old was Paolini?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Are you sure 14? 'cause this is way good. When I was fourteen, I wish I could be as engaging. (Of course, I believe you, but I am amazed). Why should I be. How old was Paolini?
> 
> Ed Patterson


Paolini was 16 when he published. He's actually one of the authors who inspired me to write.

How far are you?

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just started. I usually read four or five books at a time. he Kindle blessing.

Ed P


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

edwpat said:



> Just started. I usually read four or five books at a time. he Kindle blessing.
> 
> Ed P


Wow. That's a lot of books.

Dawson


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Paolini was 16 when he published. He's actually one of the authors who inspired me to write.
> 
> How far are you?
> 
> Dawson


Paolini actually came to my kids grade school (he's from the same state as us) to give a talk when he first got started. We had the chance to buy a 1st edition signed copy or two or three. 

http://www.alibris.com/booksearch.detail?invid=8933565442&query=paolini&qsort=pr&page=1


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dawson, here's the Kindlelink with cover for you:



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Forster said:


> Paolini actually came to my kids grade school (he's from the same state as us) to give a talk when he first got started. We had the chance to buy a 1st edition signed copy or two or three.
> 
> http://www.alibris.com/booksearch.detail?invid=8933565442&query=paolini&qsort=pr&page=1


That's so cool!

And thanks for the link, Ed. The sales rank is getting a bit to high for me...keep it up peeps!

Dawson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I just bought it and can't wait to read it!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I just bought it and can't wait to read it!


Thank you! Hope you enjoy!

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Double Life is #5 on High Tech Sci Fi! Come on, it's only 80 cents...you have nothing to lose.

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-The-Adventures-of-Josiah-Jones/dp/B002BH4H3Q/

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, check out my new "Author Central" page on Amazon! Includes a photo of me holding a copy of my book (it looks REALLY snarky) and a (page-long) biography. You don't have to read that part.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002C4SVAI

Dawson Vosburg
http://www.amazon.com/Double-Adventures-Josiah-Jones-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I have read Dawson's book Double Life, and I can recommend it to anyone interested in young adult science fiction or espionage type novels. It is fast paced with some interesting twists in it, and I look forward to the next book he publishes.

Elmore Hammes


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> I have read Dawson's book Double Life, and I can recommend it to anyone interested in young adult science fiction or espionage type novels. It is fast paced with some interesting twists in it, and I look forward to the next book he publishes.
> 
> Elmore Hammes


Thanks for the endorsement, Elmore! Could you copy/paste your review onto my book's Kindle page? It still hasn't linked them, and I need as many reviews as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I have copied my review from the paperback version to the Kindle version for you, Dawson. Best of luck with the book!
Elmore Hammes
author and reader


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> I have copied my review from the paperback version to the Kindle version for you, Dawson. Best of luck with the book!
> Elmore Hammes
> author and reader


Thanks Elmore! I appreciate it!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey everyone--hope everything is going well!

This month, I've sold 99 books. If one more person buys, I will have 100 sales!

Also...I've reformatted my blog. http://dawsonvosburg.blogspot.com/

Tonight I'm going to be on the air with (maybe) Stacey Cochran, Zoe Winters, Sam Landstrom, and Holly Christine might join the conversation too. You can check that out at http://www.blogtalkradio.com/dawson-vosburg

Thanks for your wonderful support, everyone. Those who have bought it, don't forget to read and review!

Dawson


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Hey Dawson, wanted to say thanks for the interview today. You're a great host!

I'm sure you hear this all the time, but I can't believe you're 14! I was comatose with stupidity at 14... at least I think I was. I can't really remember. (;

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I tried like heck to listen to Dawson's interview last night. But I could not get Itunes to work on my computer. Just my luck!   Even if I can't see you guys, I wish I could at least know what you sound like. I am familiar with Zoe Winters from Amazon, and I watched Stacey's excellent interview with Mike Hicks. Just wish I didn't miss the action. Does anyone know if there's an encore?


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey everyone. It's Dawson here!

I've forgotten to make a post for a while...

Anyway, I've gotten a new four-star review from Todd Fonseca. It's currently on Tag My Book On Amazon!'s website, which is pretty sweet. You can check it out here.

Thanks everyone!

Dawson


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Hi Dawson!  I started your book last night and I like the story so far.  But one thing that is driving me nuts is that every couple of pages there is a hardcoded hyphen and space in the text.  So it will look like this: "fair- ly".  Is there anything you can do about those?  I put it down at lunch because I think I am just too distracted today and I kept focusing on them and couldn't even read, LOL!  I will get back to the story later, but I wanted you to at least know about the issue!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey everyone! Double Life is soon to have a sequel--Terminal Velocity is coming out in December!

Pick up a copy today and read up, because in a few month's time, there will be a second and more exciting book in this series (followed next year by a third!).

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dawson, if you have Kindle formatting issues, drop me an email and we'll discuss. I cn revampyour file, if needed and get it to our for re-uploading.

[email protected] (sorry Ann)  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Perhaps the person who downloaded it bought an older version, because I fixed the formatting errors in Double Life.

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought so, Dawson, because I checked my copy on the Kindle, and I didn't recall these formatting errors. It must have been ordered early (I mean you had a rock n' rollin' early sales boom before you became an old man of 15) and it might have been layng in their TBR pile.   In any case, we're here to help.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I know--I've gotten one sale since the beginning of August, and this makes for a distraught author. I don't know why sales tanked so.

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Write an article on Double Life and get it on several blogs. Network it on Author Den and (without spamming) Amazon promotional threads. Put it on your Amazon Author's blog if your are a member of Author Central. The article should discuss your technique and why you arc the characters the way you do, etc. etc. Write a follow-up article. Send out a Press release using PRlog discussing your upcoming book. Put that into the blog networks - link it to twitter, FaceBook (start a Readers Group for your work). Link it in this board and in others. Gt it out on AuthorsDen. Make sure your book is listed on LibraryThing, GoodReads, Shelfari, Publetariat, etc. Answer all offers to be interviewed on line. Be sure that your book is available at mobipocket and through Smashwords. PLUS, if you do not already have it, seek out CreateSpace for POD and hack it around locally for book signings.

Just a few thoughts, which I'm sure you have covered, but perhaps a few not.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Write an article on Double Life and get it on several blogs. Network it on Author Den and (without spamming) Amazon promotional threads. Put it on your Amazon Author's blog if your are a member of Author Central. The article should discuss your technique and why you arc the characters the way you do, etc. etc. Write a follow-up article. Send out a Press release using PRlog discussing your upcoming book. Put that into the blog networks - link it to twitter, FaceBook (start a Readers Group for your work). Link it in this board and in others. Gt it out on AuthorsDen. Make sure your book is listed on LibraryThing, GoodReads, Shelfari, Publetariat, etc. Answer all offers to be interviewed on line. Be sure that your book is available at mobipocket and through Smashwords. PLUS, if you do not already have it, seek out CreateSpace for POD and hack it around locally for book signings.
> 
> Just a few thoughts, which I'm sure you have covered, but perhaps a few not.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Wow Edward! You've really got some good advice! I think I'm going to take it!

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Dawson. That's what we're here for. Authors support authors, because readers must have the best quality read at the most affordable price, and lots of variety and styles and longs ones and short ones and fiery one, and those that bring them to the edge of their seats and to the brink of despair. In short, the reader world is wide and every author must be up for the challenge, and part of that challenge is to assure that the planks in the boat ain't leaking.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey everyone! Check out the press release for Terminal Velocity, which is coming out this winter!

If you haven't picked up your copy of Double Life, read up and make sure you're ready to read Terminal Velocity this December (available on Amazon Kindle the day of release).

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dawson:

*EXCELLENT! EXCELLENT!! EXCELLENT!!!*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Dawson:
> 
> *EXCELLENT! EXCELLENT!! EXCELLENT!!!*
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Really? It's that good of a release? It's only gotten 55 hits so far.

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Also, you can check out my AuthorsDen profile here: http://www.authorsden.com/dawsonpvosburg

And my Goodreads profile here: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/2178363

Thanks everyone for being so supportive of my writing. I really appreciate it and I'm excited to see reactions when Terminal Velocity hits the e-shelves.

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't worry about hits. Get it out on blogs and quote it everywhere within reason. It's a PRESS RELEASE. Google it, BTW and see that it comes up with your book title and name. It will also be carried by other search engines. Tweet the link. Send it via facebook. Everytime I have a Press elease, it will be picked-p somewhere beyond my control and it's a good thing.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Also, on Author's Den set up a Book list and add your Press Release as a News Items. Also update your bio once daily and you'll remain high on the list o featured authors.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Also, on Author's Den set up a Book list and add your Press Release as a News Items. Also update your bio once daily and you'll remain high on the list o featured authors.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Book List is set up and I have the done what you said about the news item and the bio!

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I know, I subscribed to you in authors den.   These little things make a differnece with exposure, and soon they become second nature. Now you need to keep track of where you've posted also, so you don't inadvertantly spam. In Amazon or example, you can usually post something different in an any three or four of the thirty some-odd promotional threads, but keep track of them, and if you're not sure, check what and when you posted there last. If you get too enthusiastic, a sniper will call you out for it, report it to Amazon and then you could get warned and then suspended from Amazon. But I'll let another author tell you about hat and its pain. Not for me to say.

Ed P


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I know, I subscribed to you in authors den.  These little things make a differnece with exposure, and soon they become second nature. Now you need to keep track of where you've posted also, so you don't inadvertantly spam. In Amazon or example, you can usually post something different in an any three or four of the thirty some-odd promotional threads, but keep track of them, and if you're not sure, check what and when you posted there last. If you get too enthusiastic, a sniper will call you out for it, report it to Amazon and then you could get warned and then suspended from Amazon. But I'll let another author tell you about hat and its pain. Not for me to say.
> 
> Ed P


Thanks for the advice Ed! I can't thank you enough.

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Wow...I don't know what made it happen, but I got 2 sales overnight. I think they might start to pick up again!

I think it's the AuthorsDen page, because I have a direct kindle link there. If you're an author, you need to get on AuthorsDen.com! It's very helpful.

I've made some cool-looking changes to my blog (good design in my opinion)--you can see that along with a post with my press release and a little bit of news at http://dawsonvosburg.blogspot.com.

Thanks everyone!

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Some people have come to me about grammatical errors in Double Life. I would like to hear what they are, or at least get a general idea--I appreciate criticism so I can improve as a writer!

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Thursday: Dawson Vosburg - Double Life

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------

